# Beast Mode Initialized



## assassin (Sep 29, 2010)

*Current Status: *

Height=~172 CM, ~5'8" ft/inches
Body Weight=72KG, 158.4 LB
Body Fat Percentage=14%
__________________________________________

*Goal: *

By November 1st
Body Weight=
Body Fat Percentage=10%
*__________________________________________*

*Training Plan:* 

Weight Training= 4 x per week (Push/Pull/Arms)
Cardio= (1 Hour Kick Boxing 2-3 x Per week) + (2 X 30 Minutes Jogging per week)
__________________________________________
*Training Routine (Weight Lifting): *

*Push*
Inc. BB Chest Press
Flat DB Chest Press
Weighted Dips
DB Flyes
Shoulder BB Press/DB Shoulder Press
Lateral Side Raises
Squats
---------
*Pull*
Weighted WG Pullups
Weighted CG Pull ups
One hand DB Rows
WG Tbar rows
DB/BB Shrugs
SLDL/REGDL
---------
*Arms*
Weighted Dips
Skull Crushers
Cable Pushdowns
Weighted Chinups
BB Curls
Hammer Curls
Cable Abs Crunches
Small Accessory work

Tempo=0/1/2-3/0
Reps in Compound Exercises=Pyramid from 12 till 8
Reps in Isolation Exercises=3x12

(Planning to lower the reps till 6 to keep as much strength and size as possible while cutting)
*__________________________________________*
*Diet Plan:*

Carb Cycling
3 Days Low Carb/1 Day High/3 Days Very Low Carb/1 Day High + Cheat Meal

(Planning to use some weight loss supplements soon to speed up the process, any advices would be appreciated)
*__________________________________________*


----------



## assassin (Sep 29, 2010)

Day 1 Push

Inc. BB Press
12 x 75kg
12 x 75kg
10 x 80kg
9 x 85kg
Flat BB Press
12 x 80kg
10 x 80kg
8 x 85kg
Weights Dips (Body Weight +15kg)
4 sets x 10-12 reps
BB Shoulder Press
3 sets x 12 reps x 55kg
lateral raises
3 sets x 12 reps
Squats
3 sets X 12 REPS X 75KG
2km Jogging


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 29, 2010)

You do 6 sets for your lower body and 54 for your upper body?


----------



## assassin (Sep 29, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> You do 6 sets for your lower body and 54 for your upper body?



HMMM Well actually yes .. Because my legs are usually sore for the rest of the week... maybe I increase later but right now I also do some jogging and Kickboxing ... what do you think ??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 29, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> You do 6 sets for your lower body and 54 for your upper body?



I was wondering the same thing.   I can see why he dedicated 1 day to ARMS.   *I wouldn't do it* but it's a great pump and your arms usually look huge on that day  

I would add Lunges to your push day and deads, trapbar deads, cleans or snatches to your pull day (depending on how you recover from your Kickboxing and your experience).

Also I like to do some "core exercises" such as

Planks
Ab Wheel Rollouts
Dragonflags
Jackknives
Leg lifts

Just my $0.02


----------



## assassin (Oct 7, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I was wondering the same thing.   I can see why he dedicated 1 day to ARMS.   *I wouldn't do it* but it's a great pump and your arms usually look huge on that day
> 
> I would add Lunges to your push day and deads, trapbar deads, cleans or snatches to your pull day (depending on how you recover from your Kickboxing and your experience).
> 
> ...



Dedicating oneday for the arms isn't actually only to be able to isolate the arms, but also notice that I do weighted Dips and Weighted Chinups so I am also hitting my Push/Pull again with a small volume, also I get the chance on that day for some accessory work and some cardio or maybe doing a compound leg exercise...


----------



## assassin (Oct 7, 2010)

2-10 (1 Hour of intense football) ...


5-10 Pull Workout

WG Pullups [3 sets x 10 reps  (BW + 10 KG)]
CG  Pullups [4 Sets (10-8-6-6 REPS) (BW + 10 KG)]
One hand DB Rows [3 Sets x 12 Reps (30 KG)]
Lever WG Rows [3 sets x 60 KG added)
DB Shrugs (2 Sets x 20 Reps (3O KG each)


----------



## assassin (Oct 7, 2010)

6-10

Push Workout

Inc. Bench Press [4 Sets x (12-10-10-8 Reps) (75-80-85-85- kg)
Flat BB Press [3 Sets x (10-10-8 Reps) (85 kg)
Weighted Dips [4 Sets x (12-10-10-8 Reps) (BW + 20KG)
Machine Shoulder Press x 3 Sets
DB Lateral Raisses 3 sets x 12 reps
Squats [3 Sets x (12 reps) (75-85-85 kg)]

+ Half an hour of Jogging


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

*Friday 8Oct2010*
*Arms Workout*

Weighted Chinups [4 Sets x (10-10-8-8 Reps) (10 kg carried)]
BB Curls               [3 Sets x (12 Reps) (25 kg total)]
Hammer DB Curls  [3 Sets x (10 Reps) (10 KG each DB)]

weighted Dips [4 Sets x (10 Reps) (20 kg carried)]
Skull Crushers [3 Sets x (12 Reps) (25 kg total)]
Cable Pushdowns [3 Sets x (12 Reps)]

Machine Abs Crunches [4 sets x 20 reps] (near Failure)


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sunday 10Oct2010*
*Push Workout*
Flat BB Press [4 Sets x (12-10-7-5 Reps) (85-95-105-105 kg)
Inc. db Bench Press [3Sets x (12 Reps) (25 kg each DB)
Weighted Dips [4 Sets x (10 Reps) (BW + 20KG)
Machine Flies [3 sets]
Machine Shoulder Press [3 Sets]
DB Lateral Raisses [3 sets x 12 reps x 12 kg each DB]
Squats [3 Sets x (12 reps) (85 kg)]


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monday 11Oct2010*
*Pull Workout*

One hand DB Rows [3 Sets x 12 Reps x (32 KG each DB)]
WG Pullups            [4 sets x (8-6) reps (BW + 10 KG)]
CG Pullups             [4 Sets x (8-6) reps(BW + 10 KG)]
Lever WGPulldowns [3 sets x (10 reps) 90 KG added)
Machine WG Rows   [3 sets x (10 reps) 90 KG added)
BB Reg. Dead Lifts  [4 sets x (12-12-10-10 reps) x (75-85-95-105 KG)
Smith Machine Shrugs [3 Sets x 20 Reps (65 kg)] 
Machine Crunches [5 Sets x 20 Reps]

*At night*
One hour Intnse Kickboxing Workout


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

*Wednesday 13Oct2010*
*Arms Workout*
Weighted Chinups [4 Sets x (8 Reps) (10 kg carried)]
BB Curls [3 Sets x (12 Reps) (25 kg total)]
Hammer DB Curls [3 Sets x (10 Reps) (10 KG each DB)]

weighted Dips [4 Sets x (10 Reps) (20 kg carried)]
Skull Crushers [3 Sets x (12 Reps) (25 kg total)]
Cable Pushdowns [3 Sets x (12 Reps)]

Was so sore this day...


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

*Reminder*

Add calves Exercise, Good mornings


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

Diet shifted to 1800 KCals Very low carb x 3days/ High x 1day


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2010)

*Friday 15Oct2010*
*Cardio*

Jogging               25 Min     3.5 Km
Stepper Machine  20 Min.



Cheat Meal


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2010)

*Sunday 10Oct2010*
*Push Workout*

Flat BB Press [4 Sets x (10-10-7-6 Reps) X (85-95-105-105 kg)]
Inc. BB Bench Press [3 Sets x (8 Reps) X  (75 kg)]
Weighted Dips [4 Sets x (10 Reps) (BW + 20KG)
Machine Flies [3 sets]
Lever Shoulder Press [3 Sets x 30 KG]
Front Raises [3 Sets X (12 Reps) x (10 KG)]
DB Lateral Raisses [2 sets x (12 reps) x (10 kg each DB)]
Squats [3 Sets x (12 reps) (85 kg)] 
--------------

*Cardio*
Jogging     15 Min - 1.75 KM
Stepper     30 Min


----------



## assassin (Oct 20, 2010)

*Monday 18Oct2010*
*Pull Workout*
WG Pullups [3 sets x (10) reps (BW + 10 KG)]
CG Pullups [3 Sets x (8-10) reps(BW + 10 KG)]
Lever WGPulldowns [4 sets x (12 reps) 80 KG added)
Machine WG Rows [4 sets x (12 reps) 80 KG added)
BB Reg. Dead Lifts [4 sets x (12-12-10-10 reps) x (75-85-95-95 KG)
Smith Machine Shrugs [3 Sets x 20 Reps (65 kg)] 

*PM*
*Cardio*

Jogging 25 Min (3.5 KM)
Stepper 35 Min 

*Street Fight*
After an argument while driving the car I had a fight with 4 guys, I hit 2 of them several punches and I get into the car knock one of them with the car and run away ... Average 200 KCALS burned .. lol


----------



## assassin (Oct 20, 2010)

*Tuesday 19Oct2010*
Cheat Day (Extremely High Carb) + 2 shots of vodka


----------



## assassin (Oct 20, 2010)

*Wednesday 20Oct2010*

*Arms*

Weighted Chinups [3 Sets x (8 Reps) (10 kg carried)]
Unweighted Chinups [4 Sets x (12,10,10,8)
weighted Dips [6 Sets x (12,10,10,8,8,8 Reps) (20 kg carried)] Very low rest duration (less than 30 seconds)
Super Sets BB Curls vs Skull Crushers [both ex. 3 Sets x (10 Reps) (25 kg total)]
Super Sets Hammer DB Curls vs Reverse Cable Pushdowns  [both ex. 3 Sets x (10-12 Reps)]

*Cardio*
15 Minutes Stepper


----------



## assassin (Oct 23, 2010)

*Sunday 23Oct2010*
*Push Workout*

Flat BB Press [4 Sets x (12-10-6-7 Reps) X (85-95-105-105 kg)]
Inc. BB Bench Press [4 Sets x (8 Reps) X (75 kg)]
Machine Press Supersets with Dips W/O Weights [3 sets]
Squats [3 Sets x (12 reps) (85 kg)] 
--------------

*Cardio*
Stepper 25 Min


----------



## assassin (Oct 23, 2010)

3 Cheat Meals for the past three days


----------



## assassin (Oct 26, 2010)

*Monday 25Oct2010*
*Pull Workout*

One hand DB rows [3 sets x 12 reps x (30-32-32 Kg DB)]
WG Pullups [4 sets x (10-8) reps (BW)]
CG Pullups [4 Sets x (10-6) reps(BW)]
Machine WG Rows [3 sets x (10 reps) 70 KG added)
Lever WGPulldowns [4 sets x (12 reps) 70 KG added)
BB Reg. Dead Lifts [2 sets x (12 reps) x (85 KG)
Smith Machine Shrugs [2 Sets x 15 Reps (85 kg)] 

*Cardio*
Stepper 25 Min


----------



## assassin (Oct 27, 2010)

*Wednesday 27Oct2010*
*AM Arms*

BB Curls [4 sets x (10 reps) x 30 KG)
Chinups [4 Sets x (12-8 reps)]
CG Pullups [3 Sets x (8 reps)]
Hammer Curls [2 sets x (12 reps) x (12 kg DB)]
Skull Crushers [4 sets x (12,10,10,8 reps) x (40, 35, 35, 35 kg)]
weighted Dips [4 Sets x (12,10,10,8 Reps) (20 kg carried)] Very low rest duration (less than 30 seconds)
Missed triceps exercise due to time shortage

*Cardio*
5 Minutes Stepper


----------



## assassin (Oct 28, 2010)

*Thursday 28Oct2010*
*PM Legs*

Squats [4 sets x 12 Reps x (75, 85, 95, 105 KG)
Dead Lifts [3 Sets x 12 Reps x (85 KG)]
Leg Press [3 SETS X 12 REPS X (95, 115, 135 kg)
[Leg Raise Crunches x 3 sets]
[Machine Crunches x 3 sets]
-----------------------

*Cardio*

Stepper x 20min High intensity


----------



## assassin (Oct 29, 2010)

*Friday 29Oct2010*
*Push Workout*

Flat BB Press [5 Sets x (12-10-6-5-4 Reps) X (85-95-105-105-125 kg)]
Inc. BB Bench Press [3 Sets x (10-8 Reps) X (75 kg)]
Weighted Dips [4 Sets x (8 Reps) (BW + 20KG)
Machine Flies [3 sets]
Machine Shoulder Press [3 Sets]
Front Raises [3 Sets X (12 Reps) x (10, 15, 20 KG)]
DB Lateral Raisses [2 sets x (12 reps) x (10 kg each DB)]

--------------
*Cardio*
15 MIN Biking in a golf field..
1.5 hour Intense football


----------



## assassin (Nov 1, 2010)

*Monday 2Nov2010*
*Pull Workout*

WG Pullups [3 sets x (10-8) reps (BW+10 Kg)]
CG Pullups [3 Sets x (10-6) reps (BW+10 Kg)]
Body Weight Pullups [4 sets x 10-8 reps]
Lever WG Rows [3 sets x (12 reps) x 80,60,70 KG)]
Lever CG Rows  [3 sets x (12 reps) x 70 kg]
BB Reg. Dead Lifts [3 sets x (12 reps) x (85, 95, 105 KG)]
Smith Machine Shrugs [3 Sets x 15-20 Reps (85 kg)] 

*Cardio*

Jogging x 3.5 Km
Stepper 30 Min


----------



## assassin (Nov 2, 2010)

*Tuesday 3NOV2010*
*PM Arms*
Chinups [3 Sets x (10-12 reps)]
CG Pullups [4 Sets x (10 reps)]
BB Curls [3 sets x (12 reps) x 25 KG)
Hammer Curls [2 sets x (12 reps) x (12 kg DB)]
weighted Dips [6 Sets x (12,10,10,10,8,8 Reps) (30 kg carried)] 
Skull Crushers [3 sets x (12,10,10 reps) x (30 kg)]
Cable push downs [3 sets x 12 reps]

*Cardio*
30 Minutes Stepper


----------



## assassin (Nov 5, 2010)

*Friday 5Nov2010*
*Push Workout*

Flat BB Press [5 Sets x (4-7-8-8-10 Reps) (125-115-105-95-85 kg)
Inc. db Bench Press [4 Sets x (10-8-6-6 Reps) (65-85-85-85 kg)
Weighted Dips [6 Sets x (8 Reps) (BW + 30 KG)
Machine Shoulder Press [3 Sets]
DB Lateral Raisses [2 sets x 12 reps x 12 kg each DB]
Front raises with 20 kg plate x 3 sets x 10
Squats [3 Sets x (12 reps) (85-95-105 kg)] 



*Cardio *

25 Minutes Stepper

*Biking*

20 minutes to the GYM and 20 minutes back home


----------



## assassin (Nov 5, 2010)

Plan updates

BF% Misestimated due to dehydration, after losing much weight and muscle mass Previously quickly and starvation during august and setember leads to no weight loss during the past few weeks and many cheat meals, but noticeable increase in muscle mass and overall strength....now starting to follow the diet strictly after updating status......


----------



## assassin (Nov 5, 2010)

*Current Status: *

Height=~172 CM, ~5'8" ft/inches
Body Weight=78KG, 171.6 LB
Body Fat Percentage=around 16%
__________________________________________

*Goal: *

By December 1st

Losing 4% BF
Body Weight=73kg 160.6 LB
Body Fat Percentage=Around 12%

__________________________________________

*Weight Training Plan: *

Weight Training= 4 x per week (Push/Pull/Arms/Push/Pull/Arms/legs)

*Cardio*

Kick Boxing 1 Hour x 2-3 Per week) 
Jogging/Stepper 3 Minutes x 2 per week + 20-30 minutes post weight sessions
Football Once per week
Mountain Biking Once per week
__________________________________________

*Training Routine (Weight Lifting):* 

*Push*

Inc. BB Chest Press
Flat DB Chest Press
Weighted Dips
Machine Flies
Shoulder BB Press/DB Shoulder Press
Lateral Side Raises
Front Raises
Squats
---------

*Pull*

Weighted WG Pullups
Weighted CG Pull ups
Cable Pull downs
One hand DB Rows
WG Machine rows
DB/BB Shrugs
SLDL/REGDL
---------
*Arms*

Weighted Dips
Skull Crushers
Cable Pushdowns
Weighted Chinups
BB Curls
Hammer Curls
Cable Abs Crunches
Small Accessory work

*Tempo=starting from the full contraction 0/2-3/1/0 
Reps in Compound Exercises=Varying between (strength reps 4-6) and (pyramid 12 down to 8)
Reps in Isolation Exercises=3x12)*

*Rest interval: (On low reps and heavy sets = 90-120 sec, higher than 8 reps (45-60 sec)*
__________________________________________

*Diet Plan till December 1st (Phase 2):*


*Carb Cycling at 1800 Cals per day*

3 Days Moderate    50/30/20 (PRO/CARB/FAT) 
2 Days low            50/20/30
1 Day NOCARB
1 Day HIGH CARB  30/50/20 + 20%CALS

(Currently on ECA Stack till December 1st then will start to cycle with clen)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Phase 3 starts at December 1st till Jan 1st going from 12% to 9-10% using Keto Diet and supplementing Clen and ECA


----------



## assassin (Nov 5, 2010)

*Leg day added once every two weeks*

*Legs*

Squats
Deadlifts
Legpress
Good Mornings
Calves


----------



## assassin (Nov 6, 2010)

*Saturday 6Nov2010*
*Pull Workout*

WG Pullups [3 sets x (12) reps (BW)]
One hand DB Rows [3 sets x 12 reps x (30,30,32 KG DB)
Lever CG Rows [3 sets x (12 reps) x 70,75,75 kg]
Smith Bentover Rows [3 sets x (50,60,70 kg added to smith bar)]

*Cardio*

Intense Kickboxing x 1 Hour
Went to gym an kickboxing training using the Bicycle (Around 10 KM)


----------



## assassin (Nov 8, 2010)

*Weight Training Plan update*


----------



## assassin (Nov 8, 2010)

*Training Routine (Weight Lifting): *

*Push/Pull/Push/Pull*

*PushA *

Inc. BB Chest Press
Flat BB Chest Press
Weighted Dips
Machine Flies
Shoulder Machine Press
Lateral Side Raises
Squats

---------

*PullA*

Weighted WG Pullups
Weighted CG Pull ups
One hand DB Rows
WG rows
DB/BB Shrugs
SLDL/REGDL

--------------

*PushB*

Shoulder BB Press
Inc. BB Chest Press
Weighted Dips
Flat DB Chest Press
DB Flyes
Lateral Side Raises
Squats

---------

*PullB*

One hand DB Rows
WG rows
BW WG Pullups
BW CG Pull ups
WG rows
DB/BB Shrugs
SLDL/REGDL

-----------------


----------



## assassin (Nov 8, 2010)

*Volume = 

Push A Pull A   Strength Low reps 4-7

Push B Pull B   Power medium reps 8-12*


----------



## assassin (Nov 15, 2010)

*Friday 12NOV2010*
*Push Workout*

Flat BB Press [5 Sets x (10-8-6-8- Reps) (105-115-115-95 kg)
Inc. db Bench Press [3 Sets x (10 Reps) (85 kg)
Weighted Dips [5 Sets x (8 Reps) (BW + 30 KG)
Machine Shoulder Press [3 Sets]
DB Lateral Raisses [2 sets x 12 reps x 12 kg each DB]
Front raises with 20 kg plate x 2 sets x 10 REPS
Squats [4 Sets x (12 reps) (85-95-105-115 kg)]


----------



## assassin (Nov 15, 2010)

*Sunday 12NOV2010
Pull Workout*

WG Pullups [4 sets x (10 reps) x (BW +15 kg)]
CG Pullups [3 sets x (8-10 reps) x (Bw + 10,5,0)]
Lever WG Rows [3 sets x (12 reps) x (60,70,70 kg)]
Smith Bentover Rows [3 sets x 12 reps (50,60,70 kg added to smith bar)]


----------



## RobsertMn (Mar 23, 2014)

*My story*

My name is Sasha.I 'm writing this letter at the request of my friends( yellowmoomba ) I am 23 yearsI work during the day and in the evening at home. Times on dating is not enough.All the guys I know are not more than friends . I really cared about how to find a male sex .I 'm doing a career and I do not want the relationship .On the advice of my friend , I visited this site : http://bit.ly/PUJJMs And found what I was looking forYes, I'm ashamed of what I did, but it really helped me with sexIf it will help someone , I'll be glad .Sincerely Sasha


----------



## RobsertMn (Jul 11, 2014)

*Tip to You*









        Serious about making money ?  As you usually use robots at home, have a professional  Profit - ROBOT to earn daily.    Simply click in the banner, enter your correct contact details and get free smart device + manual VIP 7 Winning Strategies to immediately starting earning with us!


----------



## RobsertMn (Jul 19, 2014)

*Prime fms antecedentes*

Esta ha sido una historia de éxito. La visión de estos comerciantes de éxito se convirtió en realidad, y todo empezó por el unoppressive hecho de saber lo que los operadores y los inversores necesitan, y la creación de una estructura que se dedica a atender a esas necesidades - con la máxima calidad y profesionalidad.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 19, 2014)

RobsertMn said:


> My name is Sasha.I 'm writing this letter at the request of my friends( yellowmoomba ) I am 23 yearsI work during the day and in the evening at home. Times on dating is not enough.All the guys I know are not more than friends . I really cared about how to find a male sex .I 'm doing a career and I do not want the relationship .On the advice of my friend , I visited this site : http://bit.ly/PUJJMs And found what I was looking forYes, I'm ashamed of what I did, but it really helped me with sexIf it will help someone , I'll be glad .Sincerely Sasha



My name is Yaro.  Yes I interest secks with you. At the request you mom, please post tits for friend sincerely. I am 23 years too and work job long time. I care find female secs.  No be ashamed looking for. I donkey punch you well.


----------



## RobsertMn (Jul 20, 2014)

*Security funds*

On the crappy mъltiples of references we'd been getting , we decided to set the poem prohibited referrals, in order to welcome the new member and member reward recommending us . This sketch was done in very insist on , as more and more people aware of only one touch deprecating and Prime FMS approach was made.


----------



## RobsertMn (Jul 20, 2014)

*Prime fms antecedentes*

Empece a trabajar con la compania hace dos meses y nunca me he arrepentido! Hay todo lo que necesita: un equipo sensible, comentarios analiticos de calidad y gran servicio. Ademas, la empresa ofrece bonificaciones gananciosas, concursos y campanas para probar suerte en. Creo que es genial. Hasta ahora nunca habia enfrentado dificultades con el retiro de dinero. No hay problema en absoluto! Espero que Prime FMS continue nuestra futura cooperacion fructifera!Prime-FMS


----------



## RobsertMn (Jul 21, 2014)

*Example currency earnings with Prime FMS*

Recientemente he empezado mi cooperacion con Prime FMS. Estaba interesado en materiales educativos que Prime FMS ofrece a todos los comerciantes novatos en el mercado forex. Por otra parte, la compania sugiere condiciones de buen credito. La exposicion mundial de Prime FMS permite a nuevos comerciantes a ampliar sus capacidades y tambien conocer la experiencia de los clientes a largo plazo. Este tipo de eventos demuestra liderazgo en el mercado de la empresa.


----------



## RobsertMn (Jul 21, 2014)

*How to identify a broker*

Recientemente he empezado mi cooperacion con Prime FMS. Estaba interesado en materiales educativos que Prime FMS ofrece a todos los comerciantes novatos en el mercado forex. Por otra parte, la compania sugiere condiciones de buen credito. La exposicion mundial de Prime FMS permite a nuevos comerciantes a ampliar sus capacidades y tambien conocer la experiencia de los clientes a largo plazo. Este tipo de eventos demuestra liderazgo en el mercado de la empresa.


----------



## RobsertMn (Jul 21, 2014)

*Prime fms antecedentes*

Dejame decirte que Prime FMS es de los mejores corredores que he visto en el mercado de divisas. Su  atencion al cliente es muy madura, la gente de alli esta preparada para responder a sus preguntas en  consecuencia. Su plataforma son estables;  sin fallos dentro de ellas. Sus diferenciales son muy bajos  en  comparacion con otros corredores. Los seminarios que se ofrecen dentro de su sitio web son realmente  utiles y con rico contenido.http://youtube.com/watch?v=iEw9grg4XzI  Realmente es da gusto que un corredor de primera clase como este todavia  este operando en el mercado. Es realmente un pionero en todos los sentidos de la palabra. Esa es mi  opinion sincera. Calidos saludos!Prime-FMS


----------



## RobsertMn (Jul 25, 2014)

*How to earn on Forex market with Prime FMS*

First of all, customers Prime FMS read books leading American, Japanese and Australian analysts and experts, as the forex market wakes in the east and that is where your focus a competitive advantage over other citizens of Russia and Europe. Secondarily, foremost, any theoretical knowledge require systematic practice under the guidance of more experienced and knowledgeable consultants who are available at Prime FMS for 24 hours a day.Prime FMS


----------



## RobsertMn (Jul 28, 2014)

*Seguridad de los fondos*

Recientemente he empezado mi cooperacion con Prime FMS. Estaba interesado en materiales educativos que Prime FMS ofrece a todos los comerciantes novatos en el mercado forex. Por otra parte, la compania sugiere condiciones de buen credito. La exposicion mundial de Prime FMS permite a nuevos comerciantes a ampliar sus capacidades y tambien conocer la experiencia de los clientes a largo plazo. Este tipo de eventos demuestra liderazgo en el mercado de la empresa.


----------



## RobsertMn (Aug 5, 2014)

*How to earn on Forex market with Prime FMS*

I invite you to cooperate: to assemble a team of traders to trade with a proven broker  Prime FMS  on spetsialnyeh conditions.  Spend training to work on cross-currency forekss wound to output gains without attachments. Prverennye strategy  Prime FMS . A great experience.  Offered business start trading on an exchange with  Prime FMS  concessional Special narrower spreads round the clock and output gains.  Unique broker  Prime FMS  - special terms of service accounts. Teamwork - personal success story everyone!  Starting a new school year with an advanced broker  Prime FMS  for new strategies! Special interactive course with practical training on a demo account allows you to transfer funds earned on training working at her trading account.  Special conditions for withdrawing funds this fall: clearing time of your earnings reduced to three days due to hiring additional employees  Prime FMS  for processing and verification of requests for returns.  To improve customer service  Prime FMS  introduces a new service: monitoring and analysis sessions of its customers for the given reporting period, which improves profitability by 25%.  Additional training involved with you in command  Prime FMS  traders specially selected schedule allows a week display additional profit at least 15%!  System of a special financial security trading  Prime FMS  on weekends and holidays in order to avoid losses and drawdowns gepov! VIP - services accessible to a broad range of our clients.  Full payment of commission costs refill  Prime FMS  - you no longer zavisitie banks from raising tariffs on remittances and transfers - get into the account the amount you all translatable.  We all love to receive gifts - for its new customers the company  Prime FMS  gives free course from the best analysts - sharks financial business! Record now and get guaranteed not only an electronic textbook but also a workshop on fundamental idea lies behind.  Special attention is paid  Prime FMS  security transactions and security of personal funds. Therefore, at least 10% of the profits to invest in  Prime FMS  security updates and protection of personal data personal investors and clients.  Prime FMS  not only monitors the systematic svezherazrabotannymi updates and innovations in this area, but she conducts research on aglogitizatsii, coding and security.


----------



## RobsertMn (Aug 10, 2014)

*Recommendations for traders Prime FMS*

 best forex  best tradingrl]  best trading  best forex  best forexforex  best forex  best trading  best trader  best investing  best make money  best make money  best trade forex  best binary forex  best enjoy forex  best make forex  best forexforex  best forex  best trading  best trader  best investing  best make money  best make money  best trade forex  best binary forex  best enjoy forex  best make forex  best forexforex  best forex  best trading  best trader  best investing  best make money  best make money  best trade forex  best binary forex  best enjoy forex  best make forex  best forexforex  best forex  best trading  best trader  best investing  best make money  best make money  best trade forex  best binary forex  best enjoy forex  best make forex  best forexforex  best forex  best trading  best trader  best investing  best make money  best make money  best trade forex  best binary forex  best enjoy forex  best make forex  best forexforex  best forex  best trading  best trader  best investing  best make money  best make money  best trade forex  best binary forex  best enjoy forex  best make forex  best forexforex  best forex  best trading  best trader  best investing  best make money  best make money  best trade forex  best binary forex  best enjoy forex  best make forex  best forexforex  best forex  best trading  best trader  best investing  best make money  best make money  best trade forex  best binary forex  best enjoy forex  best make forex  best forexforex  best forex  best trading  best trader  best investing  best make money  best make money  best trade forex  best binary forex  best enjoy forex  best make forex  best forexforex  best forex  best trading  best trader  best investing  best make money  best make money  best trade forex  best binary forex  best enjoy forex  best make forex  best forexforex  best forex  best trading  best trader  best investing  best make money  best make money  best trade forex  best binary forex  best enjoy forex  best make forex  best forexforex  best forex  best trading  best trader  best investing  best make money  best make money  best trade forex  best binary forex  best enjoy forex  best make forex  best forexforex  best forex  best trading  best trader  best investing  best make money  best make money  best trade forex  best binary forex  best enjoy forex  best make forex  best forexforex


----------

